# [TV-Karte] + fernbedienung, worauf achten?



## TheBaum (29. April 2011)

hi
da ich nur so nen kleinen röhrentv habe wollte ich mir nen neuen TV anschaffen da dachte ich mir ich könnte über den rechner TV gucken da gibts ja verschiedene programme aber diese haben ja keine rechte für sender wie pro7 etc von daher bischen unpraktisch für mich von daher wollte ich mir ne TV karte anschaffen.
wichtig ist daran das sie ne fernbedienung hat.
worauf muss ich da achten beim kauf?
und hat es auch eine zumutbare qualität des bilds? weil da die röhrenbildschirme ja net grad so hochauflösend sind kann man zumindest bei meinem da er so klein ist schriften (z.b. untertitel bei filmen) kaum lesen. 
und bekomm ich auch so die standartsender rein? also pro7, sat1, kabel1, rtl, rtl2, dmax etc. .

und gibt es welche die gut sind auf einer basis von 50€ ? weil beim media markt haben die überwiegend nur für 90 - 150 € und das ist mir zu teuer.

hoffe bekomm heut noch ne antwort ^^ aber ist ja schon spät

--thebaum


----------



## huntertech (5. Mai 2011)

Nur mal um das ganze ein bisschen zu entwirren: Was willst du jetzt? Suchst du jetzt einen DVB-T-Stick oder eine DVB-S(2) bzw. DVB-C-Karte? Und dein Röhren-TV ist am PC angeschlossen oder was wolltest du uns jetzt sagen? Falls du weder eine Sat-Schüssel, noch Kabel hast: Hast du überprüft, ob in deinem Gebiet überhaupt DVB-T-Empfang ist (Google ist dein Freund)?

Tut mir leid, aber es nervt doch schon etwas, wenn man manchen Leuten alles aus der Nase ziehen muss (ist aber nicht nur bei dir so).


----------



## TheBaum (6. Mai 2011)

hm ja sorry ich merks auch grad ich hätt es auch net so ganz verstanden.
war an dem abend schon n bisl spät und ich n bischen müde, wollte den thread damals nur noch öffnen bevor ich es wieder vergesse.

ich such nen DVB-C stick / karte (also ich hab kabelfernsehn) nur weiß ich net wie weit sich die bildqualität/tonqualität sich zwischen USB und internte karte unterscheidet.
und welches modell gut ist etc. 

ich hab ja auch gegooglet bevor ich den thread erstellt hab nur hab ich da auch gelesen das sich bei manchen karten / USB-sticks die verzögerung zwischen bild und ton schon stark bemerkbar ist

und das mit dem TV war so gemeint :

die schriften auf meinem TV sind kaumlesbar zb. bei untertiteln etc.

und da hab ich mir gedacht das ich einfach über den rechner fernseh schaue.

hoffe ist nun verständlicher,
habe mir eben den ersten satz von mir im 1. post durchgelesen und da schon netmehr verstanden was ich wollte^^.

sorry für die umstände aber ich weiß was du meinst.

und danke für deine antwort obwohl der thread doch schon paar tage alt ist ohne eine antwort etc.


----------



## huntertech (6. Mai 2011)

Ich nehme mal an, dass du (da du ja *D*VB-C geschrieben hast) digitales Kabelfernsehen hast. Soweit ich weiß (kenn mich da nicht so aus, habe Satelit  ), begrenz die Telekom (sofern du deinen Anschluss von denen hast) das Programm auf die öffentlich rechtlichen (ARD, ZDF und Arte glaub ich), wenn kein Telekom-Receiver zum Einsatz kommt. Da müsstest du dann mal deinen Anbieten anschreiben oder Googeln, falls sich was zu dem Thema finden lässt, welche TV-Karten/-Sticks bzw. Receiver man benutzen kann, oder ob das egal ist.


----------



## TheBaum (6. Mai 2011)

huh? einen zusätzlichen receiver? ich dachte man steckt das kabel einfach in die karte un installiert die treiber etc und es läuft? 

wie zb bei diesem modell 
Technisat SkyStar 2 DVB-S PC TV Karte inkl.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

mein internet anbieter ist alice... ich blick da jetzt nicht ganz durch ich hab ja kein internet fernsehen also diese telecom receiver etc.


----------



## huntertech (7. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube, du hast da was missverstanden:

Es gibt zunächst einmal drei Techniken zur Übertragung eines digitalen TV-Signals: DVB-C, DVB-S(2) und DVB-T. Ersteres bezeichnet den Empfang durch ein Kabel. Das kostet dauerhaft Geld (z.B. jährliche Abrechnung) und ist oft begrenzt, jedenfalls soll es bei der Telekom so sein, dass man eben nur deren Receiver nutzen kann (die dann auch wieder monatlich kosten). Möchte mich hier nicht festlegen, aber so müsste es sein.

DVB-S bzw. DVB-S2 ist der Empfang über Satelit. Kostet nichts (außer eben die Kosten für Schüssel, Kabel, ...), die Bild-/Tonqualität entspricht dem des Kabelempfangs und hier bist du auch nicht auf einen Receiver/TV-Karte begrenzt. Hier kannst du auch Radio über die Schüssel hören (wie das bei Kabel ist, weiß ich nicht).

Als letztes gibt es noch DVB-T. Das T steht hier für Terristrisch, also Wellen, welche, ähnlich wie Radio, in vielen Gebieten empfangbar sind und auch kostenlos. Hier kaufst du dir (solange du in einem Empfangsgebiet wohnst) die entsprechende Antenne (Gebiete mit gutem Empfang kommen i.d.R. mit kleinen Zimmerantennen aus, in manchen Gebieten ist wiederrum eine große Dachantenne notwendig, in wiederrum anderen Gebieten ist überhaupt kein Empfang). Das Bild ist schlechter als bei Kabel oder Satelit und die Senderzahl ist auch stark begrenzt (DVB-C: ~50-100, DVB-T: ~30, DVB-S: ~800 auf dem Astra-Satelit).


Du hast mir jetzt eine DVB-S-Karte verlinkt, also brauchst du hierfür eine Satelitenschüssel. Wenn du (wie du oben geschrieben hast) digitales Kabelfernsehen hast, müsstest du dich jetzt informieren, wie das bei deinem Anbieter (TV-Anbieter, nicht Internet!) ist, welche Receiver man benutzen darf, usw. 

Oder, du hast überhaupt kein DVB-C (digitales Kabel), sondern analoges Kabel. Erkennbar daran, dass du keine Receiver hast, sondern das Kabel direkt ins TV geht.


Sobald das geklärt ist, kann es weitergehen


----------



## Dragonix (7. Mai 2011)

> Es gibt zunächst einmal drei Techniken zur Übertragung eines digitalen  TV-Signals: DVB-C, DVB-S(2) und DVB-T. Ersteres bezeichnet den Empfang  durch ein Kabel. Das kostet dauerhaft Geld (z.B. jährliche Abrechnung)  und ist oft begrenzt, jedenfalls soll es bei der Telekom so sein, dass  man eben nur deren Receiver nutzen kann (die dann auch wieder monatlich  kosten). Möchte mich hier nicht festlegen, aber so müsste es sein.


Nein, ist nicht so. Ich weiß garnicht ob die Telekom noch Kabelanbieter ist? Es gibt viele Kabelnetzbetreiber, regional verschieden (z.B. KabelDeutschland, KabelBW, uvm.). Den müsstest du uns unbedingt nennen. Denn auch wenn man für die Privaten keinen speziellen Receiver braucht, so sind diese doch oft verschlüsselt. Da bräuchtest du dann eine Karte mit CI-Schacht, CAM etc.. also sag vorher mal welchen Betreiber du hast, ob du schon mit einem digitalen Receiver TV-Schaust, und ob da evtl. ne Karte drinsteckt.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## huntertech (7. Mai 2011)

Oder, ob du überhaupt einen Receiver bzw. eine Karte im TV-Tuner hast, falls nicht -> Analog.


----------



## TheBaum (7. Mai 2011)

ok dann hab ich wohl analog mein kabel geht direkt in den TV aber ich hab noch drausen an der hauswand ne schüsselhängen, aber die werden doch in nem jahr ca. abgeschaltet deswegen lohnt sich das ja net für das eine karte zu kaufen.

entschuldigung für die umstände  bis ich da richtig durchblicke dauerts wohl noch bischen


----------



## huntertech (7. Mai 2011)

Analoges Kabel soll auch abgeschaltet werden, wann -> Weiß noch keiner. Satelit wird nicht abgeschaltet, nur das analoge. Wenn du in Erfahrung bringen kannst, ob die Schüssel analog oder digital ist, wäre das schon einmal ne Möglichkeit (wenn sie digital ist, kannst du sie ja weiterbenutzen).

Falls sie nicht digital ist: Entweder erkundigst du dich, ob in deinem Gebiet digitales Fernsehen verfügbar ist und möchtest dann auch haben (auf den Seiten von Telekom und Unitymedia kannst du sowas z.B. nachschauen wobei erstere nicht immer aktuell ist). Obder du schaust hier, ob du DVB-T-Empfang hast und wie gut dieser ist. Bei recht gutem Empfang reicht einn einfacher DVB-T-Stick. Letzte Möglichkeit wär eben eine installation eine neue Schüssel, was aber 1. lange dauert, 2. Geld kostet und 3. eine Menge arbeit ist.

Entscheide dich


----------



## TheBaum (9. Mai 2011)

ich hab rausbekommen das die schüssel nen analogen anschluss hat dh. das geht au net, also müsst ich mir nen digitalen LNB für 20€ kaufen oder ? gibts bei ebay schon für 20€


----------



## huntertech (9. Mai 2011)

Ich kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass das nicht so einfach ist. Zunächst einmal musst du bedenken, dass beim digitalen Empfang jeder Receiver und jede TV-Karte ein *eigenes Kabel *zum LNB haben muss, "Splitten" ist hier nur sehr teuer und umständlich möglich und dürfte auch mit Einschränkungen verbunden sein. Somit müsstest du alles neu verkabeln, dafür brauchst du Kabel, die auch wieder etwas Geld kosten (50m, 20€). Ein gutes LNB (mit anständigem Wetterschutz usw.) kostet nochmal rund 40€. Und dann natürlich die TV-Karte. Habe da letztens erst eine gekauft (siehe mein Test: Terratec Cinergy S2 PCI HD), kostet nochmal rund 60€. 

Da ich nicht weiß, wieviel Umstand es bei dir ist, die Kabel sauber zu verlegen (vom LNB bis zur Karte möglichst in einem Stück!), ist "mal eben so eine Schüssel aufbauen" nicht so leicht. Ist es denn bei dir so möglich?


----------



## Psytis (9. Mai 2011)

Ich kann dir die Terratec Cinergy S2 auch empfehlen, die hat bei mir noch keine Probleme gemacht. die gibt es auch mit CI slot modul falls du payTV haben willst (CAM modul für die Karte ist aber nicht dabei).
die Karte gäbe es auch für Kabel.


----------



## huntertech (9. Mai 2011)

Ach übrigends: Müsste ja wohl auch irgendwo noch analoge Karten geben, falls du auf digital nicht umsteigen willst/kannst.


----------



## TheBaum (9. Mai 2011)

also wir haben erst eine zeitlang über satellit TV geschaut die schüssel hängt noch samt kabel, nur hab ich das bei dir jetzt so verstanden das ich für digital TV nochmal ein extra kabel brauch also ein spezielles, ist das richtig so? weil wenn nicht müsste ich ja nur die LNB tauschen und fertig


----------



## huntertech (9. Mai 2011)

Ein digitales LNB wird so verkabelt: Für jeden Receiver bzw. jede TV-Karte (eben alles, was das Signal bekommen soll), muss ein eigenes Kabel zum LNB gehen. Du kannst nicht so einfach ein Kabel vom LNB aufteilen und dann 2 Geräte anschließen. Die Kabel von denen hier die Rede ist sind ganz normale Koaxkabel, an deren Ende jeweils ein F-Stecker montiert wird. 

Eine Einschränkung bei digitalen LNBs (ob es bei analogen auch so ist, weiß ich nicht): Du kannst nur einen Sender pro Polarisation, Ebene und Kabel gleichzeitig gucken. D.H. du kannst zum Beispiel nicht ARD aufnehmen und ProSieben gleichzeitig mit einem Kabel gucken, das können nur Geräte mit Doppel-Tuner (die logischerweise auch zwei Kabel zum LNB haben). Manche TV-Karten (z.B. die oben vorgeschlagene Cinergy 2) erkennen dieses Problem und lassen dich 2 Sender der gleichen Ebene und Polarisation gleichzeitig gucken, anstatt alles zu sperren (ARD, ZDF, Arte geht z.B. gleichzeitig).

Frage geklärt?


----------



## TheBaum (9. Mai 2011)

jop frage geklärt, aber das war mir schon klar das jedes gerät ein eigenes kabel braucht zur LNB hin danke für die info ich werd mich mal schlau machen inwiefern meine eltern da mit einverstanden sind, danke für die hilfe bisher  vllt kommt ja nochwas^^


----------



## huntertech (9. Mai 2011)

Ok bitteschön  Wenn ihr euch für ein digitales LNB entscheidet, sind die LNBs von Alps sehr empfehlenswert! 

Ach ja, ich kann dir nicht versichern, dass die Sateliten für analog und digital die selbe Position haben. Ggf. dann einfach nochmal ausrichten


----------

